# wtf....



## altcharacter

Some of the pieces coming out now are just insane!!!


----------



## Marz

Where are these pieces? Do you think they are enhanced?


----------



## altcharacter

Pretty reliable company and from what I've been seeing come out of 3 or 4 different shops is insane.

It's just the idea of those cherry picked pieces that people have been growing and shaping into what we see now.

I went in with 3 other people to buy a frag of monti that was just insane and in my opinion I've never seen anything like it and to me it's worth it. Corals are just getting expensive due to these shops getting the epic pieces!!

A prime example of this would be Dave at Bigshow and Alex at Fragcave. Both of these guys have been pulling in some crazy pieces in the last few months that are mind blowing!!!


----------



## mmatt

That thing is crazy! Wtf is right! Gad damn!


----------



## altcharacter

And another!!

Pretty insane acro, and from what the owner is saying...it's not shopped!


----------



## Marz

Yes true - Dave and Alex have shown some amazing pieces. I am hoping that personally this year I can get the courage to try and raise some of these amazing pieces.


----------



## altcharacter

Boom!!!! I'd love this piece under LED's!








[/URL]


----------



## Marz

Blue Goni...I messed up on my piece. Didn't feed it reefroids enough 
That is beautiful


----------



## paulie

I just dribbled...from my mouth...a little bit.

Can you pm where you found that bad boy please alt? I mean, how much could it cost?


----------



## Crayon

paulie said:


> I just dribbled...from my mouth...a little bit.
> 
> Can you pm where you found that bad boy please alt? I mean, how much could it cost?


Need a tissue???

In day light I suspect that goni would be a bit more pinky than it looks in the photo. I suspect. Would be curious as well, though, too. And just to be clear, I am not taking over this post. Just adding comments. Honest. But I will stand in line for more info........


----------



## BIGSHOW

That acro is awesome. Battlecorals is 100% reputable and what amazes me the most about that Acro is it was grown under LEDs (Crappy Reef breeders to boot!). The acans look enhanced. Looks like a Cherry Corals photo, but none the less its still an insane acan.

Thanks for the shout out Alt. Alex and myself definitely love the collector pieces, some hot pieces are coming to Canada just to feed our own addictions and I know we both love to share them with the rest of the community. 

That blue goni is nice. I have seen them before, usually I see them come from Tonga.


----------



## altcharacter

Dave I'll be doing another road trip in march and will definitely stop at your place. Although we might stop last in Hamilton so we can have a drink or two. Give me a shout and let me know what weekend is good for you


----------



## Marz

BIGSHOW said:


> That acro is awesome. Battlecorals is 100% reputable and what amazes me the most about that Acro is it was grown under LEDs (Crappy Reef breeders to boot!).


Unbelievable!


----------



## J_T

If that acan is doctored, they did a good job! The eggcrate is still white, not the normal purple/blue color.

Maybe they are getting smarter about doctoring, and realized they need to do it in 2 layers. One to pop the coral, one to keep the background normal


----------



## BIGSHOW

J_T said:


> If that acan is doctored, they did a good job! The eggcrate is still white, not the normal purple/blue color.
> 
> Maybe they are getting smarter about doctoring, and realized they need to do it in 2 layers. One to pop the coral, one to keep the background normal


Not all doctored photos are going to show "off" colours per say. What is a dead give away is the brightness of the eggcrate. The acan is gorgeous and the colours are legit, its just the brightness of the piece is way off. His contrast bar is maxing out at 10000% lol. Still a badass acan.


----------



## J_T

BIGSHOW said:


> Not all doctored photos are going to show "off" colours per say. What is a dead give away is the brightness of the eggcrate. The acan is gorgeous and the colours are legit, its just the brightness of the piece is way off. His contrast bar is maxing out at 10000% lol.


Yes, but that is what I meant, they are keeping the whites white 

I should make a photo box for pictures. Then you guys can hit it with enough light, and still get a legit photo. Item 1 000 000 on my idea's list


----------



## BIGSHOW

altcharacter said:


> Dave I'll be doing another road trip in march and will definitely stop at your place. Although we might stop last in Hamilton so we can have a drink or two. Give me a shout and let me know what weekend is good for you


Awesome. I like the plan. Last weekend in March I am home. By that time the new systems will be up and running, including the new 10' DT


----------



## nc208082

altcharacter said:


> I went in with 3 other people to buy a frag of monti that was just insane and in my opinion I've never seen anything like it and to me it's worth it. Corals are just getting expensive due to these shops getting the epic pieces!!


Any chance of seeing a pic of this insane monti?


----------



## altcharacter

This is a pic of the mother colony that we bought a frag from. Aqua SD phoenix sun monti. The frag looks very sexy in person


----------



## PaulF757

altcharacter said:


> This is a pic of the mother colony that we bought a frag from. Aqua SD phoenix sun monti. The frag looks very sexy in person


Dave that monti looks like crap, so I'll do u a favor and take it off your hands. You don't have to thank me.


----------



## Marz

OMG that's amazing looking!


----------



## fesso clown

Everyone knows (those who have followed Mr. Biggles on RC) that the secret to colours like that is dosing food colouring.


----------



## Marz

I am one of those that didn't know. I am however going to look at RC to see what was actually done. Continually an interesting hobby.


----------



## mmatt

fesso clown said:


> Everyone knows (those who have followed Mr. Biggles on RC) that the secret to colours like that is dosing food colouring.


I didn't know this either. Crazy. Any links? Can't find anything on it.


----------



## Crayon

PaulF757 said:


> Dave that monti looks like crap, so I'll do u a favor and take it off your hands. You don't have to thank me.


There's 3 more people behind Dave that you will have to negotiate with Paul, so too bad, so sad, ain't no chance you're getting your hands on that monti!


----------



## Flexin5

altcharacter said:


> This is a pic of the mother colony that we bought a frag from. Aqua SD phoenix sun monti. The frag looks very sexy in person


i still need to go see it!


----------



## zoapaly

New piece available @ AquaSD

Symphyllia Wilsoni


----------



## altcharacter

And Aqua SD breaks the internet again with this...
Sheesh!


----------



## altcharacter

Price on the Trachy was just listed at $1500....


----------



## Marz

I would be kicked out of the house, maybe even the province if I spent that much on a coral


----------

